# Boys Orphanage Sunderland, April 2012.



## Black (Apr 9, 2012)

Sunderland east end Orphan Asylum founded 1853, opened 1861
(This was changed to Sunderland boys Orphanage during the 1930s).
The building is grade 2 listed, closed in the 1990s.
This is owned by the council which explains the reason for its poor condition and maintenance,
their thoughts are let it crumble or demolition. 

















street level













































first floor



































tower










beneath




















[email protected]


----------



## kellisurbex (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice report


----------



## kevsy21 (Apr 11, 2012)

Not bad at all,well done for checking it out.


----------



## the|td4 (Apr 11, 2012)

Cool not seen that place before thanks for the pictures!


----------



## jonney (Apr 11, 2012)

nice one Black never knew this place existed, cheers for sharing


----------



## wherever i may roam (Apr 12, 2012)

Love the exterior..

Good stuff


----------



## sparky. (Apr 12, 2012)

nice report great pics


----------



## urban phantom (Apr 12, 2012)

Nice work mate shame its been left to crumble


----------



## Krypton (Apr 13, 2012)

I love this. Loved it so much i went to pay it a visit.














But then this guy appeared!





That women running off in the distance spragged us up!

Might give it another go!


----------

